# 9 string guitars



## Tom Drinkwater (May 19, 2009)

What is everyones interest level on 9 and 10 string guitars? Just curious.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 19, 2009)

personally I have no interest in 9+ strings on a guitar.

8 strings is a strech for me, I just don't see how anyone could use that many notes unless they were some kind of uber-virtuoso


----------



## Apophis (May 19, 2009)

All depends from your needs, classical players use 8+ guitars for single bass notes, with normal tunings players use them for extended range of notes or for a possibility to play few octaves almost in the same area 
Personally the last reason is for me the most important


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (May 19, 2009)

I've always wanted a 9 string, but when I was about to start ordering mine, my roof fell over my head and needed repair for $2000+ 

I still want one thou.... but more than 9 it's going into the "ridiculous realm", in that case you should get an harp.

Some images on extended range thanks to sebastian from roter guitars:
(Roter Custom Guitars)


----------



## Setnakt (May 19, 2009)

I've considered a 9. I already tune to F and my next guitar has a 99% probability of being an 8 string, and as long as I'm going up, another extra high string could be interesting. Or a low string, I rule out nothing. In any case if a company produced a 9 string for a reasonable price (in a scale length useful to me anyway, i.e., very long) it would be very interesting to me.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (May 19, 2009)

What is a reasonable price? Korean made, awesome quality, limited production run of several hundred with lousy electronics under $1000 reasonable or custom, handmade one of a kind whatever you want for specs and electronics over $2000 reasonable? That is the question. 

I don't mean to steer the thread into that bottomless pit of dispair but I don't think that any good guitar company is going to start offering mass produced 9 strings at an affordable price. We are very lucky the Rondo is doing it with the 8's. I think that the 9 string is going to stay in the realm of custom shop only for a long time.


----------



## Ishan (May 19, 2009)

I've considered 9 strings a few times for an added low drop Bb/A to my standard F/E tuning but I can't see myself getting used to that beast when playing 7 strings stuffs on it.
The low string on my 8 get in the way occasionally so I guess 9 would be a pain or would need a lot of work to be played cleanly (not a bad thing I know, but I'm lazy )
Still, I can't help but keep GASing on a long scale fanned fret 9, that would be really nice to have


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 19, 2009)

I really like the idea of a nine string tuned F#BEADGCEA, as I've really enjoyed tuning my sevens down to Drop F#, and up to DGCFBbDG, so it would be cool to have both on one neck. Regarding the issue of muting, a lot of ERB/G players I've seen who have insane numbers of strings sometimes use a hair-tie at the nut to help out, just like players who do a lot of tapping on regular instrument like TJ Helmerich, Greg Howe, Guthrie Govan and Jennifer Batten.


----------



## Nylis (May 19, 2009)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> What is everyones interest level on 9 and 10 string guitars? Just curious.



Nine string guitars are becoming talked about but until some big named artist (Rusty Cooley should use his more!) uses them they won't be super popular. They are the future though if you think about it . You should do it!


----------



## Durero (May 19, 2009)

I have a 9-string and a 10-string and play them in my band.
I tune the 9-string from low F to high A in 4ths - great for rhythm and lead on the same neck.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 19, 2009)

Nylis said:


> Nine string guitars are becoming talked about but until some big named artist (Rusty Cooley should use his more!) uses them they won't be super popular. They are the future though if you think about it . You should do it!



Rusty sold his nine-string without recordig or performing with it. Chris9 on this board owns it now!


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (May 19, 2009)

If we follow the timeline of the 7 string electric guitars commercial success (I am not takling about the obscure one offs and customs) and now the 8 string can we assume that the RG2229 may be released in the year 2028? Or is the 8 string just the beginning of the rise of a more fully realized ERG?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 19, 2009)

If you feel you need the added range why not go with a 9 or 10.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (May 19, 2009)

For me the extra range is only one reason for wanting a 9 or 10 string. The ability to play really big chords without stretching across the frets is nice. The ability to choose were to play a passage on the neck is nice too. That way while tapping (as in two hand Chapman Stick tapping) your hands won't get in each others way as much.


----------



## troyguitar (May 19, 2009)

I would try a 9-string but it would be pretty short in scale length, maybe 22-26" or something like that tuned A-E-A-D-G-C-F-Ab-Db.

The only way I'll ever try it though is if I build it myself. There's no way I'd spend big $$$$ on something like that without testing it first.


----------



## Æxitosus (May 19, 2009)

i think people use 9+ stringed guitars because you can pretty much do anything you want on it. When I got my 8 string, I knew that I would almost never have to change the tuning for anything, and I don't. with 9 strings, there is an added high string, so not only are you playing incredibly low, you can solo the shit out of anyone who tries to ttouch you.


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 19, 2009)

As soon as I thought about tuning from F# to A, I really wanted a nine. I don't have much interest at all in going below F#, so an 8/9 is really enough for me and I don't think I could do 10 strings, although I'd love to try.

We're seeing Rusty talk about a double neck Dean 8, if he combines them into one and starts using a nine (I think he sold the original because he couldn't fit his hands around the neck - a very reasonable reason to sell a guitar lol) then I think we'll start seeing a a production model or two. Companies will make guitars based on what the big names are playing, so it's merely a matter of time until we see a production 9


----------



## vortex_infinium (May 20, 2009)

Nylis said:


> Nine string guitars are becoming talked about but until some big named artist (Rusty Cooley should use his more!) uses them they won't be super popular. They are the future though if you think about it . You should do it!



Not only that but also many people who have [some] interest in owning a nine string guitar aren't willing to custom order one. So I'm half with your statement and half with 'until a major company mass produces one'. I don't think 8 strings would be as popular today to in the general public unless Ibanez and other major companies commercialized them.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 20, 2009)

9 strings?

bah. 12 is where its at.


----------



## Scarpie (May 20, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> 9 strings?
> 
> bah. 12 is where its at.






 wait ,,,,, what?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 21, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> wait ,,,,, what?



the one I'm having built for me
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/85120-krappy-12-string-update.html


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (May 22, 2009)

What is the tuning that you are going to use on that beast?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 23, 2009)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> What is the tuning that you are going to use on that beast?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1494615-post20.html


----------



## Daemoniac (May 26, 2009)

Im quite interested in getting a 9 string, so i can tune both an open chord for the first four strings (or just something i find really easy to use personally) _and_ traditional tuning from there down.

I like rhythm  And also using weird fx for big soundscapes


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (May 26, 2009)

I am thinking of making a 9 and 10 string model soon. I have to eliminate my back log of custom guitars first. Maybe I should start a thread in Dealers/Group Buys about it.


----------



## emguitars (May 29, 2009)

Here's one I built.


----------



## LordCashew (May 30, 2009)

emguitars said:


> Here's one I built.




That "flows" pretty well for a 9.

Dingwall bass influenced?


----------



## Apophis (May 30, 2009)

^^^ looks nice, but bridge could be a little smaller imo


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

As far as 9s are concerned... In all seriousness, 8 is the absolute maximum for there, and even then it's a serious push. I find the low F# to be far too muddy to be considered alongside the rest of a guitar. B is as low as it should go for me. I do not tune up as I find the high notes to sound incredibly unnatural and distinctly "un-guitar" like.


----------



## Scarpie (May 30, 2009)

F# too muddy? you ever hear of meshuggah?


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> F# too muddy? you ever hear of meshuggah?



Meshuggah is one of my favourite bands. I should've been clearer (operative word, really ).

I find the F# too muddy to use in power chords. In other words, I can't play that range like I can in a normal guitar. That's what puts me off.


----------



## Scarpie (May 30, 2009)

aaaahhhhh. i see what you're saying. i guess it's subjective to tone and style. with a nice thick tone i don't mind the single note palm muting cause it's pitch so low and tone combined work very nicely. but yes a lil too out there for chordwork. i hear ya dude


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> aaaahhhhh. i see what you're saying. i guess it's subjective to tone and style. with a nice thick tone i don't mind the single note palm muting cause it's pitch so low and tone combined work very nicely. but yes a lil too out there for chordwork. i hear ya dude



I should've been clearer, I apologise. I LOVE obZen etc, but I don't think I could ever integrate it into my own playing. Having said that, I LOVE playing distorted bass, so I guess I can play single notes in such registers in certain respects. 

CIAM


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey emgguitars, that guitar looks great. What are the specs? Does it sound and play as good as it looks?


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Jun 1, 2009)

Someday we will see bands playing 15 strings guitars...This is starting to become ridiculous...At least in my point of view.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd love to play/own a 9- or 10-string guitar, but I'm not even close to ready to pay for one. I don't think I'd want to go over 10, though.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 1, 2009)

ADAMAKAGORE said:


> Someday we will see bands playing 15 strings guitars...This is starting to become ridiculous...At least in my point of view.



tell him that he is ridiculous 



Or tell her...


----------



## Harry (Jun 1, 2009)

Am I interested in 9 string guitars? Absolutely.
For the same reason I was drawn to a 7 string and then interested in the idea of 8 strings: All about the extra range.
For me, whether I'd be able to play one or not is the question.
Going from 6 to 7 actually improved my bending up+vibrato technique as well as just being easier to play for longer periods of time, but my fear is that a wider neck than that means for me the comfort levels will start going in reverse, so there is no chance I will drop money on a 9 string without getting to try one first.


----------



## dpm (Jun 1, 2009)

I found 9 strings too much of a stretch for my hands, but still more playable than I expected. The main difficulty (IMO) with adding strings is muting the ones you're not playing. But that's probably mainly a matter of taking some time to adjust.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 1, 2009)

ADAMAKAGORE said:


> Someday we will see bands playing 15 strings guitars...This is starting to become ridiculous...At least in my point of view.



There are already guys playing fifteen string basses; triple-course five-strings! Do a search for Jauqo III-X, as he plays fretted and fretless fifteens tuned eeEaaAddDggGccC, as well as a subcontrabass tuned C#F#BE(a bass' low E on top, then going down in fourths!). Posts here occasionally too...


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm pretty intrigued by 9 strings. I'm yet to play a proper 8 but I've tuned down that low before and liked it. I think if I was to play a 9 string I'd end up playing some touchstyle and regular playing on it so I'd really need the instrument to be up for both kinds of playing.
I think the main reason more people don't plumb for these is because you have to go custom which is really expensive and almost everyone getting one won't have played more than 8 before so it's an expensive trial really and there is a good chance you won't like it. This won't really change though unless they become very popular which is unlikely.


----------



## emguitars (Jun 1, 2009)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> Hey emgguitars, that guitar looks great. What are the specs? Does it sound and play as good as it looks?



Thanks Tom, I think it turned out pretty well. It's got a 28" scale on the bass side, 24" on the treble. Walnut neck, maple board,tung oil finish. The body is alder with poplar wings, to save some weight. Walnut cap, with a maple center stripe. Hand wound the humbucker, hand fabbed the aluminum bridge, with Graph Tech saddles. Tuned F# to high A. Single volume, with a push-pull pot for coil tapping. I'm obviously not impartial, but I think it sounds pretty great! Good clarity, very resonant. The pickup was underwound intentionally, to keep the high A from sounding harsh, and it works. Very sparkly top end, the low notes are quite clear as well, but you do have to crank your amp to get a good crunch. All in all, a sucess!
Eric.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd like a 9 string that I could use to alternate between touch style (i.e. Chapman Stick/Warr Guitar) type playing and traditional picked guitar playing. The tuning/string spacing/layout of touch-style instruments seems to make it very prohibitive to use traditional guitar picking/chords, whereas a 9 string tuned F#BEADGBEA or something would be more intuitive and multi-functional for a guitarist. Also, the option to switch between a traditional pickup mode and a split pickup mode (separate outputs for bass and guitar strings) would be awesome.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jun 1, 2009)

I totally agree that the 9 string would be more guitarist friendly than the dedicated tapping instrument. After owning and building a few tappers I think that for me a guitar with 9 or 10 strings just makes more sense. A 10 string guitar could still be tuned like a 10 string Stick if that is the tuning of choice or maybe an 11 string version with the inverted 5ths bass strings on the lowest 5 strings and just tune up strings 1-6 like a regular guitar. That would be cool. Either way, after playing the first 8 string that I built I knew that I couldn't stay committed to the dedicated to the Megatar 12 string.


----------



## Durero (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds like you guys are describing an NS Stick with more strings, which would be very cool.






www.stick.com - Instruments and Tunings


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jun 2, 2009)

I have liked the looks of the NS Stick for quite a while, especially the one that is half fretless. I am Don Schiff fan.


----------



## chris9 (Jun 2, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Rusty sold his nine-string without recordig or performing with it. Chris9 on this board owns it now!



yeah and i love it !!!!!
it really is a awesome guitar!!!!!


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 2, 2009)

GOD i want a 9 string guitar like a fat kid wants to bathe in cake. Im gonna have to save my pennies and order one of those sexies from Dan at Oni. PURE SEX in the form of wood


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 2, 2009)

JonnHatch said:


> GOD i want a 9 string guitar like a fat kid wants to bathe in cake. Im gonna have to save my pennies and order one of those sexies from Dan at Oni. PURE SEX in the form of wood



Kevin Siebold at Krappy Guitars could make you one.

Here is a custom 10 string he did.


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG


BADASS

What kinda money does he charge? PM me if ya want





leftyguitarjoe said:


> Kevin Siebold at Krappy Guitars could make you one.
> 
> Here is a custom 10 string he did.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 2, 2009)

JonnHatch said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> BADASS
> ...




He only charged $800 for my 12 string touchstyle.

email him. He is a cool guy and will get back to you asap.
[email protected]


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 2, 2009)

thats amazing! got any pics of yours??




leftyguitarjoe said:


> He only charged $800 for my 12 string touchstyle.
> 
> email him. He is a cool guy and will get back to you asap.
> [email protected]


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 2, 2009)

JonnHatch said:


> thats amazing! got any pics of yours??



Gotta whole thread.
Its being built. It should be done in a couple weeks.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/85120-krappy-12-string-update.html


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 2, 2009)

Durero said:


> Sounds like you guys are describing an NS Stick with more strings, which would be very cool.


 
Yeah, I'd be interested in something like that, but perhaps slightly more guitar-ish. I think I'd sacrifice a little bit of the low end range to have something that played more like a big guitar (uniform string spacing, a more standard bridge) than a guitar + bass on one neck. If Agile ever puts out a 9 string, I'd probably pick one up and come up with a pickup arrangement to allow for separate bass and treble outputs. I may actually try it with an Intrepid 8 string if I ever pick one up.


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 3, 2009)

i think i may have to contact this kevin. i need a 9 that i would feel comfortable beating up and gigging with. cause somethings in this world require an infinite amount of delicacy,admiration and tender care. a gigging instrument is not one of them hahaha


----------

